# what difference Paph helenae



## michaelcando (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

hier is the paph helenae, which I have seen at the Orchid Garten in Vietnam. Can you tell me, is that one variety of paph helenae.







Thanks


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm.... - I understand that helenae can be variable but this one reminds me more of tranlienianum???


----------



## michaelcando (Sep 29, 2008)

tranlienanum has different form than this one.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that is helenae and there is some variability with this species.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2008)

right but the dorsal on this one looks a little bit like a dorsal sepal on the tranlienanum.
there was a discussion of the different forms in this thread...


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 29, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Hmmm.... - I understand that helenae can be variable but this one reminds me more of tranlienianum???



 ....after reading/seeing the other post on helenae, I have to eat those words!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like paph helenae to me too


----------



## Elena (Sep 29, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> Looks like paph helenae to me too



Ditto!


----------



## Hien (Sep 29, 2008)

michaelcando said:


> Hi,
> 
> hier is the paph helenae, which I have seen at the Orchid Garten in Vietnam. Can you tell me, is that one variety of paph helenae.
> 
> ...



If you are still there , buy it. You can always augment your collection with another variety later.


----------



## michaelcando (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks you for your answer.There are many variety there But maybe I buy this one tomorow.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I for one am not jealous!


----------

